# Muppet in a Audi tt video.



## Gmanjft96 (18 Jul 2011)

I believe he tried to get this removed from the tube.
Shamed.


----------



## subaqua (18 Jul 2011)

posted by Magnatom of this parish .


----------



## Deb13b (19 Jul 2011)

Nice bloke......! Don't think I'll bother sending him a friend request on facebook !


----------



## gaz (19 Jul 2011)

It's a good video, shows how magnatom deals with traffic and moves around it, very safely i must say.
And shows how he lets things go, it was a moderately close pass but it's not worth doing or saying anything about it. And that is something you never get from looking at someones youtube channel, what happens that they don't post?


----------



## Red Light (19 Jul 2011)

Anyone else think Audis are the new BMWs?


----------



## BentMikey (19 Jul 2011)

Gmanjft96 said:


> I believe he tried to get this removed from the tube.
> Shamed.



Got any details?


----------



## gavroche (19 Jul 2011)

I am so glad I dont live in a busy city!


----------



## magnatom (19 Jul 2011)

Hi Guys,

Just popping in as I heard my name mentioned! 

I happened to see this driver/car a couple of weeks ago, and I happened to stop next to it. The roof was down so I said hello to the driver and asked if he had seen his video yet. He looked confused and I told him to look for it. 

A few days later I got a message from youtube stating that that someone had complained about privacy on this video (the driver). I wrote back to youtube stating the facts about privacy in this situation and the video has remained up beyond the timescale that they would remove it.

Cheekily I sent out the following tweet:

_Driver that tried to remove vid due to privacy has failed. Respect this drivers privacy and don't retweet this video http://t.co/N86FQ3u ;-)_

It seems to have gone viral (ok a little bit viral). So in a sense trying to remove the video has backfired for the driver. Oops!


----------



## downfader (19 Jul 2011)

Ha! I remember that! What a plum.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Jul 2011)

His number plate is illegal


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (20 Jul 2011)

400bhp said:


> His number plate is illegal


So's his hairstyle... or at least it should be.


----------



## potnoodle (20 Jul 2011)

Red Light said:


> Anyone else think Audis are the new BMWs?



Audi drivers are the new tossers of the road.


----------



## magnatom (20 Jul 2011)

400bhp said:


> His number plate is illegal




Interestingly, since I posted the original video, his number plate has changed to the legal version. I wonder if someone shopped him in to the DVLA. I wasn't me!


----------



## StuartG (20 Jul 2011)

magnatom said:


> Interestingly, since I posted the original video, his number plate has changed to the legal version. I wonder if someone shopped him in to the DVLA. I wasn't me!


More likely the '07 car now old enough to have an MoT and he had to change to get it through the test.


----------



## calibanzwei (20 Jul 2011)

Odd first post - don't own a Audi do you Gmanjft96?


----------



## downfader (20 Jul 2011)

magnatom said:


> Interestingly, since I posted the original video, his number plate has changed to the legal version. I wonder if someone shopped him in to the DVLA. I wasn't me!






StuartG said:


> More likely the '07 car now old enough to have an MoT and he had to change to get it through the test.




Sounds like Stuart could be right. I see lots of prat plates. I wonder if they switch them for the MOT and back again.


----------



## davefb (20 Jul 2011)

downfader said:


> Sounds like Stuart could be right. I see lots of prat plates. I wonder if they switch them for the MOT and back again.



i believe so...

see also idiots who remove cats/silencers...


glad youtube didnt remove it, would have been pretty pathetic if they had...


----------



## StuartG (20 Jul 2011)

davefb said:


> glad youtube didnt remove it, would have been pretty pathetic if they had...


Nope, good for business - Stick it on another (better) vid-sharing service with a 'banned by YouTube' moniker and trade on the Streisand Effect.


----------



## Gmanjft96 (20 Jul 2011)

calibanzwei said:


> Odd first post - don't own a Audi do you Gmanjft96?


No a Nissan Micra, until i found out ice is slippery and a wooden telegraph pole is tougher than than a Micra.
stumbled upon this site while searching for some cycling info, been popping in daily to have a read, always find it interesting, educational and funny at times, never really felt the need to post, then someone tweeted this ( _Driver that tried to remove vid due to privacy has failed. Respect this drivers privacy and don't retweet this video http://t.co/N86FQ3u ;-) couldn't see anything about here, so i thought duty bound to share. _


----------



## downfader (20 Jul 2011)

Gmanjft96 said:


> No a Nissan Micra, until i found out ice is slippery and a wooden telegraph pole is tougher than than a Micra.
> stumbled upon this site while searching for some cycling info, been popping in daily to have a read, always find it interesting, educational and funny at times, never really felt the need to post, then someone tweeted this ( _Driver that tried to remove vid due to privacy has failed. Respect this drivers privacy and don't retweet this video http://t.co/N86FQ3u ;-) couldn't see anything about here, so i thought duty bound to share. _




Welcome to the forums btw!


----------



## Ellis456 (20 Jul 2011)

Wow, what an idiot, thick as two short planks!.


----------



## XmisterIS (21 Jul 2011)

davefb said:


> see also idiots who remove cats/silencers...



Having tried the modified exhaust thing for ONE day on my motorbike, I wholeheartedly agree with you. I decided I wanted something a little more throaty - so I bought a slip-on and fitted it ... and by Christ it was horrendous! It was so loud that all I could hear on the bike was BRARARARARARARARARARA as I was going along (left my ears ringing) and pedestrians actually winced when I opened the throttle. It was embarrasing.

I took it off and retro-fitted the stock exhaust as soon as I got home. The chav two-hats who drive with those bin-sized exhausts must be deaf by now.


----------



## downfader (21 Jul 2011)

XmisterIS said:


> Having tried the modified exhaust thing for ONE day on my motorbike, I wholeheartedly agree with you. I decided I wanted something a little more throaty - so I bought a slip-on and fitted it ... and by Christ it was horrendous! It was so loud that all I could hear on the bike was BRARARARARARARARARARA as I was going along (left my ears ringing) and pedestrians actually winced when I opened the throttle. It was embarrasing.
> 
> I took it off and retro-fitted the stock exhaust as soon as I got home. The chav two-hats who drive with those bin-sized exhausts must be deaf by now.




Nah, the ICE did that for them in the first week. Now they're working on their genitalia.


----------



## Chromatic (21 Jul 2011)

Red Light said:


> Anyone else think Audis are the new BMWs?



Yes, for quite a while I've noticed Audi drivers seem to be much worse than BMW drivers, in fact I find most BMW drivers OK. VW drivers seem to be almost as bad too.

Anyway, in our house we reckon an Audi TT is a girls car, he was probably just trying to prove his macho credentials despite driving one.


----------



## DrSquirrel (21 Jul 2011)

Even Clarkson said that Audi's are the new BMW, and Mondeo man is now BMW man (but the latter trend is diminishing).



StuartG said:


> More likely the '07 car now old enough to have an MoT and he had to change to get it through the test.



That will be a first - MOT centres tend to let stuff like that fly through.


----------



## HLaB (21 Jul 2011)

DrSquirrel said:


> That will be a first - MOT centres tend to let stuff like that fly through.




OT, I dropped of my car for a MOT a while back, coincidentally the driver's windscreen wiper was split (and it wasn't a small spit either (3/4 of it was hanging off). I told them that they'd need to replace it before the MOT. A few hours later I got the call the car had passed and it was ready for collection. Guess what, when I collected it the wiper was still burst. I lost all faith in the MOT process after that.


----------



## Bicycle (21 Jul 2011)

downfader said:


> Sounds like Stuart could be right. I see lots of prat plates. I wonder if they switch them for the MOT and back again.




This is likely.

I run a 60s Italian car on which I use a mini white-on-black front plate (in the Italian style).

Many Italian cars of the era look wrong with full-size front plates.

In the boot I keep a full-size plate with holes the same distance apart. 

The car wears it for about three hours a year; the same three hours every year.

It's not a vanity plate (personalised registration), it's just that cute Italian cars of the era must have small front plates. To equip themm otherwise would be a crime against all that is stylish.

Much more important to be stylish than legal.


----------



## davefb (21 Jul 2011)

HLaB said:


> OT, I dropped of my car for a MOT a while back, coincidentally the driver's windscreen wiper was split (and it wasn't a small spit either (3/4 of it was hanging off). I told them that they'd need to replace it before the MOT. A few hours later I got the call the car had passed and it was ready for collection. Guess what, when I collected it the wiper was still burst. I lost all faith in the MOT process after that.



blimey ,. thats sort of the opposite i've been getting recently... i tend to say 'fix these things first', but what happens is they fire the car into the MOT first ( due to them subcontracting certain work i think)... so you get a fail AND a fixed document.... 
just seems wierd.. 

had they charged for it being replaced


----------



## XmisterIS (21 Jul 2011)

davefb said:


> blimey ,. thats sort of the opposite i've been getting recently... i tend to say 'fix these things first', but what happens is they fire the car into the MOT first ( due to them subcontracting certain work i think)... so you get a fail AND a fixed document....
> just seems wierd..
> 
> had they charged for it being replaced



Perhaps it's just for them to make things quicker and easier - if they put it through MOT first, then they are left with one list of things to fix, which they can do all at once.


----------



## Bicycle (21 Jul 2011)

In the 80s I took a car in for an MOT, pulling badly to the left because a half-shaft seal had gone so gearbox oil was getting into a brake drum brake.

I was sitting in the car on the ramp (really) doing the brakes, lights, horn and indicators....

When I stomped the footbrake for the front-wheel brake test, the steering wheel spun violently and the meters showed hugely disparate readings.

I thought "Bollox, no MOT today", but the tester just told me to do it again and hold the wheel this time.

The meters showed very similar readings and it passed. 

That was my first ever MOT. Since then I've found everyone to be appropriately strict and efficient.

Once or twice I've had advisory notes about wiper blades or similar, but since that bizarre day I've never had an unwarranted pass. Needless to say I had the offending seal replaced the next week... and immediately almost had a accident when I steered against the pull I was expecting on the brakes, but which had been cured. Ooops!


----------



## abo (21 Jul 2011)

Bicycle said:


> This is likely.
> 
> I run a 60s Italian car on which I use a mini white-on-black front plate (in the Italian style).
> 
> ...



Aren't white on black plates legal on cars of a certain vintage?


----------



## fimm (21 Jul 2011)

A friend of mine was having a rant the other day because he'd taken his vehicle to be MOTed and it had failed on a bunch of things which had been present when it passed last year... his solution appeared to be to take it away and send it to the place that passed it last year (having fixed whatever new probelms there were to fix...)


----------



## Angelfishsolo (21 Jul 2011)

abo said:


> Aren't white on black plates legal on cars of a certain vintage?



They are indeed.


----------



## Bicycle (21 Jul 2011)

abo said:


> Aren't white on black plates legal on cars of a certain vintage?




They are. You're right. As are silver on black, which I now realise mine are.

The illegality is in the size not the colour or font: The front plate is 3" x 12".

That's seriously tiny, but on Italian cars of a certain age anything else just looks wrong.


----------



## BentMikey (12 Aug 2011)

Oh noes, you made the video private? What's up?


----------



## jansman (21 Aug 2011)

I can't get it- someone get me a link,pleeeease !


----------



## jansman (21 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> Anyone else think Audis are the new BMWs?


Definitely!I drive into Lincolnshire once a week ,statistically the most dangerous roads in the uk.Only because of TWATdrivers.They are (in order of merit)BMW ,Freelanders,Motorcycles,And....drumroll-AUDIS!

My observations are personal and anecdotal.


----------



## Clive Atton (21 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> Anyone else think Audis are the new BMWs?



And if you are old enough, back in the eighties BMWs became the new Cortina Mk 3


----------



## lesley_x (21 Aug 2011)

I drive an Audi




But I am a nice driver, I'm not a tosser lol. 

But I also cycle. So where does that put me


----------



## DrSquirrel (21 Aug 2011)

The liar section 

Or the tosspot that doesn't know it section...

Was your previous car a beemer? 



It has to be something!


----------



## jansman (21 Aug 2011)

Obviously we cannot call all drivers of certain brand cars,But they DO tend to drive to type!


----------



## 007fair (22 Aug 2011)

Bicycle said:


> They are. You're right. As are silver on black, which I now realise mine are.
> 
> The illegality is in the size not the colour or font: The front plate is 3" x 12".
> 
> That's seriously tiny, but on Italian cars of a certain age anything else just looks wrong.



Bit lare but - What sort of 60's Italian car is it ?


----------



## dellzeqq (22 Aug 2011)

BentMikey said:


> Oh noes, you made the video private? What's up?


indeed! Maggers!!!!!!


----------



## benb (22 Aug 2011)

Saying "all Audi/BMW drivers are dangerous buffoons" is as bad as "all cyclists jump red lights".

FYI, my FIL drives an Audi, and he's probably the safest driver I've ever seen.

And, what's happened to the video?


----------



## Jezston (22 Aug 2011)

Well its private rather than taken down, which suggests ongoing investigation perhaps?

Maggers!


----------



## funnymummy (22 Aug 2011)

fimm said:


> A friend of mine was having a rant the other day because he'd taken his vehicle to be MOTed and it had failed on a bunch of things which had been present when it passed last year... his solution appeared to be to take it away and send it to the place that passed it last year (having fixed whatever new probelms there were to fix...)



 I had a Nissan Primera, when I bought it the plastic cover on one of the rear reverse lights was broken & had been covered over with very claer, but thick tape..TBH I never even noticed it at the time of buying, was only a few weeks alter when washing it I noticed it, the lighst were claerly working & visible. The passenger side washer/squirter only sprayed the bottom of the window, so the top 1/3 of that side was always a bit streaky, but it didn't hinder my vision or bother me and as it had just been MOT'ed I never bothered to get them fixed. - A year later I took bcak to the same garage & they put the light cover & washer down as a fail...!
I asked why & told them a year previous they had passed it, the bloke shrugged his shoulders, and just said I had 10 days to fix it for retest!


----------



## roadrunner20 (22 Aug 2011)

hard to comment on video when its private


----------



## magnatom (22 Aug 2011)

Hi guys. 

Part of the reason the video is now private is described in my blog here ( http://www.magnatom.net/2011/07/reassessment.html). This isn't the whole story, but its a story I can't share at the moment. I hope I can one day, as its a hell of a story!


----------



## BentMikey (22 Aug 2011)

I really don't think that video should be private, at all. Best of luck to you anyway.


----------



## stowie (22 Aug 2011)

magnatom said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Part of the reason the video is now private is described in my blog here ( http://www.magnatom....assessment.html). This isn't the whole story, but its a story I can't share at the moment. I hope I can one day, as its a hell of a story!



Magnatom - hope all is OK. The Anonymous comment on your post - wow. That sounded threatening and not at all pleasant. 

For what it is worth, I don't think that the comments section on Youtube is particularly useful, aside from to confirm that a section of the human race are idiots, so turning off the comments is the way I would go.


----------



## Unclejohnsson (22 Aug 2011)

Red Light said:


> Anyone else think Audis are the new BMWs?




Yes Yes Yes! Finally. Audis are the most dangerous cars on the road (are being driven by the least considerate and sometimes most dangerous and life threatening). I put it down to them being also-rans with a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## StuartG (23 Aug 2011)

I had swallowed the Audi Ad Aura of technical excellence without the BMW flash. So I was pleased to get an A3 as a hire car last year. That's until I drove it!

My jaw dropped. It handled like a constipated slug. I mean I get more fun from my wife's Micra. The vision was awful so I guess not seeing cyclists is unsurprising. The worst car I've driven since an early nineties Toyota Corolla ... perhaps that is why so many have a problem they need to work out on others.


----------



## Globalti (23 Aug 2011)

FWIW I suffered an A4 for 4 years; it was always at the dealer with niggling faults and the dealer was incompetent with the rudest reception staff I've ever met. On two occasions it came back not repaired properly or actually worse. The car was small and cramped, I think people only buy them because of the Vorsprung Durch Technik image. My Passat is a much better, more spacious car.


----------



## Globalti (23 Aug 2011)

magnatom said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Part of the reason the video is now private is described in my blog here ( http://www.magnatom....assessment.html). This isn't the whole story, but its a story I can't share at the moment. I hope I can one day, as its a hell of a story!



Jesus, I've just had a look at the videos on your website. What a stressful life you lead!


----------



## Monsieur (23 Aug 2011)

Unclejohnsson said:


> Yes Yes Yes! Finally. Audis are the most dangerous cars on the road (are being driven by the least considerate and sometimes most dangerous and life threatening). I put it down to them being also-rans with a chip on their shoulder.



Bit generalistic don't you think?
I drive an audi (2nd one in 30 years of driving), a peugeot and I cycle...some of the cyclists I see (whther I'm driving or cycling) bring a lot of their problems on themselves by their aggressive riding, ignorance of traffic signs, lights and ignorance of pedestrians.

As I said I cycle too but I think all of us road users just need to bring back a bit of common sense and mutual respect....drivers and cyclists


----------



## Origamist (23 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1468137"]
Bit of a sinister comment on that blog mags. Hope you're ok.
[/quote]

I saw that comment when it was written, but did not put two and two together. 

It would be easy for an aggrieved individual to do a bit of internet cache snooping and contact his employers with a complaint (I'm not saying that's what's happened here) but it's worth bearing in mind. Very few of us are as anonymous on the web as we might like to think.


----------



## dellzeqq (23 Aug 2011)

blimey - has Maggers got a stalker?


----------



## 400bhp (23 Aug 2011)

Origamist said:


> I saw that comment when it was written, but did not put two and two together.
> 
> It would be easy for an aggrieved individual to do a bit of internet cache snooping and contact his employers with a complaint (I'm not saying that's what's happened here) but it's worth bearing in mind. Very few of us are as anonymous on the web as we might like to think.



+1

Live by the sword and all that.


----------



## Jezston (23 Aug 2011)

_A _Stalker? Singular?


----------



## 400bhp (23 Aug 2011)

Potentially a customer or a pretend customer of his employer would be my guess.


----------



## Unclejohnsson (23 Aug 2011)

Monsieur said:


> Bit generalistic don't you think?
> I drive an audi (2nd one in 30 years of driving), a peugeot and I cycle...some of the cyclists I see (whther I'm driving or cycling) bring a lot of their problems on themselves by their aggressive riding, ignorance of traffic signs, lights and ignorance of pedestrians.
> 
> As I said I cycle too but I think all of us road users just need to bring back a bit of common sense and mutual respect....drivers and cyclists



I'm unwilling to give any respect to anyone who endangers my life. The amount of times I look up after being cut up or nearly side swiped to see those 4 rotton rings leads me to suspect that a person selects a brand of car when they occupy a certain place in society; and in the case of Audi, in my experience, in general, it's the bottom. 

Please bare in mind cyclists are almost naked and have no protection but car drivers are shrouded in steel. What ever the mistakes they make, they _always_ have the right of way.


----------



## subaqua (23 Aug 2011)

400bhp said:


> Potentially a customer or a pretend customer of his employer would be my guess.




so that makes making thinly veiled threats OK then ? I think the bribery act might cover that sort of thing now anyway. 

still if you are a media celebrity you gotta excpect stalkers


----------



## girovago (23 Aug 2011)

400bhp said:


> Potentially a customer or a pretend customer of his employer would be my guess.



I doubt it's a customer. Isn't he a clinical scientist at a Glasgow hospital?


----------



## 400bhp (23 Aug 2011)

subaqua said:


> so that makes making thinly veiled threats OK then ?



Don't be silly.


----------



## magnatom (23 Aug 2011)

For a number of reasons I can't go into details just now. Suffice it to say the issue that 'John' was referring to has been sorted.

I promise I will at some point let you all in on what has been happening in the background. It'll be worth keeping one eye on my blog. (Shameless plug!)


----------



## subaqua (23 Aug 2011)

400bhp said:


> Don't be silly.




its a valid point. and not weak either


----------



## magnatom (23 Aug 2011)

[QUOTE 1468156"]
Sit down and talk to Uncle Lee. 

Mag, what have you been up to?
[/quote]

LOL!


----------



## benb (23 Aug 2011)

magnatom said:


> For a number of reasons I can't go into details just now. Suffice it to say the issue that 'John' was referring to has been sorted.
> 
> I promise I will at some point let you all in on what has been happening in the background. It'll be worth keeping one eye on my blog. (Shameless plug!)



Subscribed, and tingly with anticipation. Sounds utterly intriguing.


----------



## StuartG (24 Aug 2011)

Will 'John' be enjoying the Streisand effect?


----------



## BentMikey (24 Aug 2011)

I do believe he will be receiving further publicity, yes.


----------



## perplexed (26 Aug 2011)

StuartG said:


> Will 'John' be enjoying the Streisand effect?




Wot's the Streisand effect?


----------



## BentMikey (26 Aug 2011)

Wiki it mate. It's worth a read.

Dave, do post up here when there's further happenings, please?


----------



## perplexed (26 Aug 2011)

BentMikey said:


> Wiki it mate. It's worth a read.
> 
> Dave, do post up here when there's further happenings, please?



Okey dokey!


----------



## dellzeqq (27 Aug 2011)

ha! Officer Bubbles! Thanks, Stuart and Mikey!


----------

